# FAINT LINE ON FIRST RESPONSE!



## dizzy7 (Nov 22, 2004)

hello i have just done a first response test, I'm on day 11, and i have two lines, one is fainter than the other, but is defiantly there, it does say on the test that one might be fainter, just wanted someone to confirm that it means     !!!!!!!!!!
I'm not due to test till the 4th DEC, but have had a terrible couple of days, as my farther had a heartattack on sunday night, (hes doing lot better now) and when i got home from the hospital i just had this urge!!!
i have been naughty before, and done tests on day 2 and day 6!!! ( which i know was way too early) both were neg as you would of expected, but now i cant believe what I'm looking at!!!
has anyone else done a first response at day 11 and had a fainter than normal  pink line?
luv dizzy xxxxxx


----------



## debbie62 (Nov 19, 2004)

hi dizzy 
hope your ok just to let you know im keeping everything crossed for you
   
             debbie


----------



## Nicola K (Oct 20, 2004)

Just wanted to say well done, I gues if there's any kind of line no matter how feint I would presume the next test in a few days the line will be stronger.

Sorry to hear about your dad - hope he gets better soon.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

On a natural conception it is possible to get a faint line 10 days after ovulation (from personal experience) so faint line on day 11 sounds like a good one to me. Congrats.

Ruth


----------



## elvie (Aug 13, 2004)

hi
sorry to hear about your dad. Hope he's ok

I tested after IVF on or about day 11 after the egg collection.  I had a faint line with first response early and it got darker each day.
Testing each day is expensive and addictive but in retrospect it was great to see that line getting darker each day! 
Everyone is different, with different HCG levels but by about day 14 after e.c. the line was nice and dark and around the same as the control line
Good luck but it sounds like you have a bfp!


----------



## leigha (Nov 22, 2004)

hi dizzy

sounds like some very promising good news nice to hear,u take care and very best of wishes
love leigh x


----------

